# Air rifle hunting



## shot in the foot

I found this on youtube, this bloke is a crack shot with a air rifle, there is a lot of hunting on his youtube page, some of you mite get some tips on stalking and squeeking rabbits to lift there heads, enjoy jeff

http://www.youtube.c...r/HuntersVermin


----------



## NoSugarRob

i was watching one of his vids the other day... fac rated precharged gun, shooting at 60 yards. he is a good shot.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I killed squirrels with Air rifles but you have to have them with in 15-25 yards unless you have one of those Springers.


----------



## mckee

i love watching his vids !


----------



## -SRS-45-

great vid thanks man, it's always good to see people like this who have a great respect for nature and the animals they are hunting... to me its the difference between someone who I want to see hunting and someone I don't.


----------



## kyrokon

This guy does a good job. Entertaning and informative, thanks for the link.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Sad thing about Air guns in TX is we can use them for pest control but it is illegal to use them for hunting.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/means/

*Game animals* and *game birds* may be hunted with any *legal* firearm, *EXCEPT*:


white-tailed deer, mule deer, desert bighorn sheep, and pronghorn antelope may *NOT* be hunted with rimfire ammunition of any caliber.
*shotguns* are the only legal *firearm* that may be used to hunt Eastern turkey during the *spring Eastern turkey season* (see *County Listing*). Rifles and handguns may not be used to hunt Eastern turkey.
*pellet guns and other air guns are NOT LEGAL. *


----------



## josephlys

Haha nice shooting


----------



## e~shot

That a cool video nice shooting


----------



## Hunter69

I regretfully sold my precharged air rifle some time ago to fund another hobby still have a .22 spring gun which is also very good but the other was deadly easily out to 60 yards and with the laser sight in conjuction with scope rarely missed a thing squirrels was main target as there is loads on my shoot and I have pics galore of all I shot for the pot.......

The flat trajectory of .20 caliber gave similar punch to .22 and took squirrels and pigeons in woods with head shots 30+ yards and rabbits to 60 yards in the open on calm days


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Good Shooting!


----------



## NoSugarRob

Hunter69 said:


> I regretfully sold my precharged air rifle some time ago to fund another hobby still have a .22 spring gun which is also very good but the other was deadly easily out to 60 yards and with the laser sight in conjuction with scope rarely missed a thing squirrels was main target as there is loads on my shoot and I have pics galore of all I shot for the pot.......
> 
> The flat trajectory of .20 caliber gave similar punch to .22 and took squirrels and pigeons in woods with head shots 30+ yards and rabbits to 60 yards in the open on calm days


thats a stealth innit... was the high scope mount a problem when judging hold over and under ? also did lazer dot help with range estimation ? .... that is, did the dot appear above the scope cross hairs if the target was farther away than your zero ? I thought about this when i had air guns but never actually tried it out.
Rob.


----------



## Hunter69

NoSugarRob said:


> I regretfully sold my precharged air rifle some time ago to fund another hobby still have a .22 spring gun which is also very good but the other was deadly easily out to 60 yards and with the laser sight in conjuction with scope rarely missed a thing squirrels was main target as there is loads on my shoot and I have pics galore of all I shot for the pot.......
> 
> The flat trajectory of .20 caliber gave similar punch to .22 and took squirrels and pigeons in woods with head shots 30+ yards and rabbits to 60 yards in the open on calm days


thats a stealth innit... was the high scope mount a problem when judging hold over and under ? also did lazer dot help with range estimation ? .... that is, did the dot appear above the scope cross hairs if the target was farther away than your zero ? I thought about this when i had air guns but never actually tried it out.
Rob.
[/quote]

Hi mate, no the high mounts were no problem and holdover/under was very minimal even out to 40 yards+ with .20 cal and with the laser if I saw a squirrel in the woods and press button it showed where to aim in relation to the cross hairs but mostly after a while you just no where to aim and in .20 cal which I changed to it was deadly and putting out around 11.6 ft lb it was a stealth yeah I just covered in realtree cammo vinyl tape







and with 450 to 500 shots from one 200 bar charge was great just topped up the buddy bottle from stirrup pump when got home which took 2-3mins as even 200 shots would leave masses of air in tank but if im honest on a hunting trip only fired at what quarry I saw so very few shots fired out of the ammount available


----------



## NoSugarRob

you did a good job with the tape. thought it had been dipped. I liked the stealths take down ability, large plinking shot capacity and power and acuracy for hunting. never knew you could get them in 20cal though. What is your favorite air gun / guns mate ? think mine are the Air Arms S410 carbine and the Theoben Evolution.. I just like the shape of em. Handsome they are... The Evolution wins on looks but the S410 would brobably shoot easier ( pesky pre charged easiness )


----------



## Hunter69

NoSugarRob said:


> you did a good job with the tape. thought it had been dipped. I liked the stealths take down ability, large plinking shot capacity and power and acuracy for hunting. never knew you could get them in 20cal though. What is your favorite air gun / guns mate ? think mine are the Air Arms S410 carbine and the Theoben Evolution.. I just like the shape of em. Handsome they are... The Evolution wins on looks but the S410 would brobably shoot easier ( pesky pre charged easiness )


Yeah they do them in .177, .22 and .20 mine was .22 but can remove the barrel in 45 secs flat so odered a .20 one just had to get buddy valve changed to suit new caliber as they are all now regulated old ones was'nt otherwie if you fit .20 cal barrel and use old .22 buddy bottle valve it puts the power way over the legal limit somewhere around 18 ft lbs but if you have FAC ticket can take to 30+ ft lb but I was more than happy with its sub 12 ft lbs version


----------



## smallholder1

took this one at 37 yards straight through the head so still plenty of power.


----------



## NoSugarRob

whats the gun Mr smallholder1 ?..... 37 yards is most amazing


----------



## Hunter69

smallholder1 said:


> took this one at 37 yards straight through the head so still plenty of power.


Nice gun and nice shot , I have a stoeger x20 in .22 my girlfriend bought me last year for my birthday as a back up but I wont part with that it is a lovely little rifle great woodwork auto safety but shortly after getting this gun I sold the pre charged but wish I had kept now







this is my stoeger also very accurate out to 40 + yards and is all I use now , they are something to do with Beretta shotguns they deal with and import them and the x 10 x 20 and x50 are very nice well made rifles and cheap too, just 3 in this pic but have bagged 14 in one couple of hours session on my woodland permission they are everywhere


----------



## josephlys

Awesome kill Hunter69


----------



## shot in the foot

Them poor little squirrels, sat playing with there nuts then bang, did you eat them they are really good eating, pan fried, nice shooting, jeff


----------



## smallholder1

NoSugarRob said:


> whats the gun Mr smallholder1 ?..... 37 yards is most amazing


the gun is a FWB sport 127 .22 cal from the 1980's


----------



## Hunter69

shot in the foot said:


> Them poor little squirrels, sat playing with there nuts then bang, did you eat them they are really good eating, pan fried, nice shooting, jeff


Yes everything I shoot I eat other than the odd crow or magpie which the ferret enjoys


----------



## dgaf

hope my son gets that good soon






this video is the first time he shot his gun.http://youtu.be/rQ1KAvS1axI


----------



## krajacic

squirrels ... beautiful creatures ... everything is nice that you know and catch it ... but then you catch something more than what you used to feed rabbits for example .... or something like that ... and not squirrels which it quite a bit ... and then what you do with them?

sry for bad eng.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

My air-gun is awful, I can hardly hit a barn door with it; what a waste of money.


----------



## Chimes

You guys should check out http://www.youtube.com/user/EdgunUSA He's got some shots in 25-30mph winds and some decent distances!


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Over the years I have killed un-numberable squirrels , rabbits and black birds with a 177 cal air rifle. 100% of the shots were under 100 feet. My grandpaw had a pecan orchard and a large garden that attacted this critters. It is fun and quiet.


----------

